# Is this a bird swing?



## dw3000 (Jun 2, 2012)

I picked up this Murray and Lanman Florida Water bottle, mainly because it looks like it has a birds swing, which I thought was interesting.  Kind of looks like a bubble, but appears to be raised on the inside of the bottle.


----------



## dw3000 (Jun 2, 2012)

close up...


----------



## epackage (Jun 2, 2012)

It's not a bird swing, it's a big bubble, a bird swing is a piece of glass extending from wall of a bottle to the other side. That way a bird could sit on it like a branch...

 Here's a PERFECT example...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/ERROR-BOTTLE/m-227216/tm.htm


----------



## dw3000 (Jun 2, 2012)

I guess there was just something about the bubble that struck me as odd.  oh well.  at least now I can clean it up inside.


----------



## epackage (Jun 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  dw3000
> 
> I guess there was just something about the bubble that struck me as odd.  oh well.  at least now I can clean it up inside.


 I'm a bubble lover myself...[]


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello dw3000,  Your bottle is of interest to me because of the form of the Half Leaf look.  If you have been to my homepage, you might have read about the Half Leaf form in glass that I have been studying for several years.  
 I have some bottles with birdswings also.  I try to collect bottles with anomalies of either forming methods or strange things created in the forming process.  Your bottle is of interest to me.   RED Matthews


----------



## dw3000 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Red,  I just read your piece about the the half leaf repair.  I think the â€œbubbleâ€ in my bottle could be that.  At first I wasn't sure because it appears from the images on your website that the half leaf is slightly lower than the surface of the glass, whereas on my bottle the imperfection is below the surface with embossing over top.    But then I realized that it is slightly lower than the glass surface on the inside of the bottle (I initially thought it appeared to be raised).  So perhaps it is half leaf repair, or maybe it is just an open bubble shaped like a half leaf.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dan here is a Bird Swing.


----------



## dw3000 (Jun 3, 2012)

That's a nice one.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi again dw3000;   I looked at the mark pictures again, and feel that they are showing a bubble with a straight side to it.  The half leafs that I have seen all have a cloth looking surface on the leaf surface.  This is caused when the small carbon particles are eroded out of the welded in mold iron that was put in the milled out mold metal and filed (or riffled) consistent with the mold cavity surface.  
 I really look for the defect marks of all kinds to try and relate them to what caused their existence.  RED Matthews


----------



## dw3000 (Jun 4, 2012)

I see what you mean, Red.  Looking at your pictures, there is definitely a difference in texture between the leaf surface and the rest of the glass, which does not appear to be the case with my bottle.  You have a good eye.   Thanks for your analysis.


----------



## dw3000 (Jun 4, 2012)

It's funny that the word in my last post got censored.  It should read a n a l s y s i s.  not meant to be dirty.


----------

